# Removing track piece coloring



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone a simple and sucessful method of removing the yellow design coloring from some of the "specialty" track pieces (i.e. power, crossovers, turns, etc.) without discoloring or damaging the track? (acetone??) They can be distracting and clash with scenery schemes. Thanks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nope...
I haven't been able to do that without ruining the track...
I would suggest painting over the marks...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Brake fluid worked for me.

Mike


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i forgot about brake fluid we use that on our lexan bodies when we mess up just pour some brake fluid in it swish it around and wala you can start all over


----------

